# Friendly advice really



## Marcusliam (Oct 26, 2017)

So yeah, here go's, I feel abit awkward but I need help. So guys, I'm 28, I have adhd and a really fast Metabolism. I'm 6ft 3 and weigh I'd say 11.2 now. Iv never ever in my life got past 75 kgs that's the most. I have been this way all my life so far and it's really depressing me cause I want to look better, I have a beautiful gf and I don't wanna be looking like this for the rest of my life. Iv tried protein shakes but I think I was doing it all wrong. Iv never been the gym as it's to embarrassing for me as you can see why. But yeah can anybody give me tips or correct foods or anything. Bare in mind I do have adhd so keeping to routine is troublesome to say the least. I just don't wanna look like Iv got legs and arms like robin hoods bow ? people can skit at me that's fine I don't mind but I'm just hoping somebody out there will relate and point me in the right direction.


----------



## WhiteSocks90 (Aug 28, 2017)

You are packing a bit more than me at my 70kg 6"2. I considered myself a "hardgainer" but you simply need to eat more. Find a plan based around big lifts, three to four days a week, stick with it, and gradually increase calorie intake

I'm at 80kg, with a healthy body fat, can get away with putting some more on, and it's a situation I didn't think I'd ever find myself in!

Whole calorie dense food consisting of plenty of carbs, moderate amount of protein, little bit of fat, but really, you're at a stage where you can just enjoy your food and allow the scale to creep up. Don't forget your veggies

My staples are brown rice, sweet potatoes, oatmeal for carbs, Greek yoghurt, cottage cheese, lean red meat, chicken, whey, eggs for protein (I incorporate lentils and chickpeas a couple of times a week as well) then nut butter, olive oil and almonds for fats. That's just a base, I'll vary it up to prevent boredom. Fish a few times a week too

Cgeck out the forum for routine advice, find one that might suit you and stick with it


----------



## Marcusliam (Oct 26, 2017)

Right ok man thanks a lot, I would prob say imma hard gainer but I don't want to rule that out because I know I don't eat a lot of food in the day. I need to totally erase my diet and restart. It's just difficult to adjust to new foods


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

hey dude,

What's your calorie intake like? are you consistent daily?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Controlling weight is nearly completely down to managing your food intake, the only to manage it is to understand it, so keep a log while you get your head around what you're currently eating and start to up it, you don't have to get obsessive just to gain or lose some weight, but you do have to put a bit of effort to understanding and upping your intake.

And forget about being too embarrassed to go to a gym, not one person there will give a flying fcuk what you weigh or how big you are, we all started somewhere.


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

Marcusliam said:


> So yeah, here go's, I feel abit awkward but I need help. So guys, I'm 28, I have adhd and a really fast Metabolism. I'm 6ft 3 and weigh I'd say 11.2 now. Iv never ever in my life got past 75 kgs that's the most. I have been this way all my life so far and it's really depressing me cause I want to look better, I have a beautiful gf and I don't wanna be looking like this for the rest of my life. Iv tried protein shakes but I think I was doing it all wrong. Iv never been the gym as it's to embarrassing for me as you can see why. But yeah can anybody give me tips or correct foods or anything. Bare in mind I do have adhd so keeping to routine is troublesome to say the least. I just don't wanna look like Iv got legs and arms like robin hoods bow ? people can skit at me that's fine I don't mind but I'm just hoping somebody out there will relate and point me in the right direction.
> 
> View attachment 146638
> 
> ...


 its real simple. youre not eating enough. eat what you usually do but in between meals drink a high cal homemade mass gainer.

500ml whole milk

one dessert spoon rapeseed oil

4 raw eggs (whole)

one scoop protein powder

a portion of oats (50g ish)

one whole med size banana

5g creatine

in a blender and chug that shizz

then in the gym (no one will give a f about you or your training btw) focus on heavy compounds. follow starting strength 5x5 or similar.

do this consistently and i guarantee you'll grow

for your adhd what meds they got you on? some can be pharma grade amphetamines as you obvs know so your metabolism must be flying 24/7.

at meal time its easy. 1. dont ever skip a meal. 2. make sure its balanced. protein, fats and carbs. eg steak, eggs & potatoes with a side of veg. you dont have to go crazy and eat 5k cals youll just get fat. as your training gets more intense increase cals gradually. in 12 months you'll look completely different

http://idreamz.nl/fileshuttle/a61c00d6.pdf


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

join a gym

do a full body routine 3x's a week

eat at least double or more of what you currently eat


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Brook877 said:


> And forget about being too embarrassed to go to a gym, not one person there will give a flying fcuk what you weigh or how big you are, we all started somewhere.


 This. Nobody is going to care and even if you do feel embarrassed so what, do it anyway. After a few times to the gym you'll get over it and see you were worrying about nothing.


----------



## Marcusliam (Oct 26, 2017)

comfla said:


> hey dude,
> 
> What's your calorie intake like? are you consistent daily?


 No mate I'm not gonna lie to you. I don't eat correctly ?


----------



## Marcusliam (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks a lot guys, makes me feel better hearing all this advice. I'll get to understanding what I eat now cause I know it's not correct and inderatand calorie intake. Join a gym and try fix it and post pics if I improve. But it's prob better if I first sort out the diet and make sure I'm ina routine yeah?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Marcusliam said:


> No mate I'm not gonna lie to you. I don't eat correctly ?


 yeah 100% best bit of advice to anyone doing this is to use the most anabolic substance known to man.

Food.


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

superdantheman said:


> its real simple. youre not eating enough. eat what you usually do but in between meals drink a high cal homemade mass gainer.
> 
> 500ml whole milk
> 
> ...


 Looks a bit of a monstrosity that shake. Like you said, just cos he's skinny now doesn't mean he can't end up skinnyfat. Why not just 1 scoop protein, 1 scoop oats, 300ml whole milk 2-3x daily?


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

I was in same position as you mate when I started gym just shorter lighter skinnier...I remember complaining about how I eat so much yet not gaining anything and then realised I'm not eating much atall...you know your already not eating correctly so get that sorted mate stay consistent and you'll be smashing it! Also pal I know it's easier said than done but fvck what anyone in the gym thinks your there for yourself and not them...don't let em get in the way of your goals and nost people for sire will not even be payong attention anyway so dont worry avout that..focus on your training and again keep consistent and it'll come...consistency is massive and with the right eating and training the results you can see in 1 year is phenominal...one of my favourite bodybuilders says...it's not impossible it just takes longer than you think...you might want it all now but it's takes time and you might think a year is along time but trust me mate its not..and that year is gonna pass anyway and so will the next 2 years 10 years and so on...now imagine what you'll look like after that period of time...like I said the time passes anyway so stick with it and you'll love it....what helped me alot was drinking my foods I.e blending them up and getting em down...thays my 2 cents...as I know how hard eating alot can be so drinking them can be alot easier...also seeing it not as food but just fuel for your goals helps aswell....sorry for the long rant I think I need to sleep :whistling: :lol:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Right you are definitely eating correctly, you have no food down your chest in pics so I'd say it's going in your mouth! 

you basically need to eat more!

3 slices of warburton seeded bread with lurpak, half a tin of beans and three eggs is 950 calories, that's breakfast

make a shake up with some whey, peanut butter, full fat milk, a banana and some oats in it to make a home grown mass builder easy 1000 calories there

morrisons curry with rice for dinner 1000 calories there

tea chicken fajitas or some pasta if you can cook, if not a pizza!

but... it's not as simple as just adding in calories left right and centre or you'll look like the good year blimp in no time, you need to gently add calories until you gain 1/2lb a week roughly

id start at 2500 using MyFitnessPal to plan your food for a few weeks and see where the scales go while training with a decent intensity 3x a week


----------



## Pr1me (Jul 29, 2017)

Marcusliam said:


> Right ok man thanks a lot, I would prob say imma hard gainer but I don't want to rule that out because I know I don't eat a lot of food in the day. I need to totally erase my diet and restart. It's just difficult to adjust to new foods


 Believe me when i tell you there are no hard gainers, only under'eaters. You just need to track your calories, I've gone from 76kg to 85kg in 6 months (currently trying to maintain the same weight since I'm struggling to eat anymore than i currently am). And I'm 6ft1 so i know how it feels to be tall and skinny.

Download myfitnesspal and add your daily meals, and just try to increase your caloric intake from there.


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Pr1me said:


> And I'm 6ft1 so i know how it feels to be tall and skinny.


 How does it feel?


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

JW210 said:


> Looks a bit of a monstrosity that shake. Like you said, just cos he's skinny now doesn't mean he can't end up skinnyfat. Why not just 1 scoop protein, 1 scoop oats, 300ml whole milk 2-3x daily?


 i like the eggs in there due to there nutritional value tbh plus the banana prevents the oats settling at the bottom so you dont end up chewing raw oats


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

JW210 said:


> Looks a bit of a monstrosity that shake. Like you said, just cos he's skinny now doesn't mean he can't end up skinnyfat. Why not just 1 scoop protein, 1 scoop oats, 300ml whole milk 2-3x daily?


 Yeah f**k that.

Use full fat milk.

Need more protein then add whey protein

Need more fat add evoo, you can literally add 500 cals of evoo and not taste it if you flavour it with drops.

Need more carbs waxy maize starch

Add some flavoured drops to make it taste decent.

Thats what I follow anyway to hit macros or cals after or between meals.

Ground oats I'm an advocate of as well. 100g in 300ml water add flavoured drops easy 350+ cals and 60odd g of carbs and ok fat and protein.


----------

